# Gotham's Bruce Wayne boxing GIFs made for my son



## Stickgrappler (Nov 19, 2014)

New TV Series, Gotham, is about a young Bruce Wayne right after his parents were murdered in front of his eyes. This incident over time is what transforms Bruce into Batman. 

This weeks episode Bruce learns some boxing from Alfred. I made some GIFs to inspire my son and his training and wanted to share the GIF Set with you. Perhaps you can use it to inspire your children and/or young students!


















Enjoy 7 more GIFs here:


Bruce Wayne training the 1-1-2/Jab-Jab-Cross with Alfred (Gotham Animated GIF Set) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2014)

Cool! We watched the first two eps. but it didn't hold us.


----------

